# Donor Egg IVF @ IB Alicante CGT



## M-J-L (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi all, this is my first post for a while, so hopefully I've put it in the right place and I will get some replies!
My husband and I are going to be doing donor egg IVF at IB Alicante in January. We've had a couple of trips there, done all the blood tests etc. For background, we have 1child (age 11) conceived naturally and after 2 failed own egg IVF cycles in UK, we've decided on the donor egg route at IB.
We've been asked if we would like to do the Genetic Compatability Testing (blood test for my husband and donor) there are 2 different levels, I think the first price is circa €600 and and the next price is over €1000 and screens for more generic conditions. I feel like when we did IVF in UK, the clinics really pushed for extra tests etc and it was all about the ££. IB aren't forcing this on us or even really overly recommending it so we don't know how necessary it is I'm really in 2 minds about it, it's such a lot of money and the conditions they test for seem very rare - very low % chances when I read the info they sent me. Also we weren't planning on another trip to the clinic before the treatment starts, so we'd have to factor this in if we went for the GCT testing. I'd just like some thoughts from people who have been in the same situation and to understand what they decided and why. Husband says he will do whatever I want, which doesn't really help with the decision making process!! So thanks in advance to anyone who replies!


----------



## LJ79 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello, 
I’m currently going through egg donation with IB too. I had 2 failed iui’s in the UK before switching to ED abroad. I chose to use the pregnancy guarantee programme which thankfully I was accepted for. 
I also chose to pay for the extra genetic testing. IB never pushed it at all and infact said we didn’t need to get it. 
I’m going through egg donation with a very close friend so we are going to coparent if we are lucky enough to be successful. The main reason that I wanted the extra testing is because the majority of this is completely out of my control and I needed to just make sure that because the eggs aren’t my DNA, I wanted to know that there was as minimal risk as possible of any defects between an unknown donor and my coparent. I know it would be extremely rare and the risks are low but I wanted to try to control that part of things as much as I possibly could as I have no control over much else. 
Yes, it’s extra expense that may be unnecessary but when we were throwing as much into this as we have with the guarantee programme, the cost of extra testing was small in the grand scheme of things. 
We have completed 2 cycles and had 5 transfers, none of which have even given me a faint positive so this next cycle we’ll be doing is our third and final round on the programme.
Good luck with your decision on the testing and good luck for your ED xx


----------



## M-J-L (Feb 2, 2017)

Thanks for your reply, and good luck x


----------

